

It's 1975 and this man is about to show you the Future - wallflower
http://www.squareamerica.com/ib.htm

======
ck2
This is still my favorite mainframe commercial:

<http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iJeu3LCo-6A>

Be sure to watch them all if you've never seen them before (2 minute mark).

------
AndrewO
I would love to hear the narration that goes along with this.

~~~
thwarted
Something about these slides, the font usage, the repetition of the words and
phrasing, reminds me of the Video Toaster "Revolution" Demo. I can almost hear
the same voice behind these slides. It was about 15 years after these slides,
but it seems almost just as old, from another age.

<http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nymVNhy4dw8>

------
fractallyte
First thought: this is tedious, banal. So I started scrolling through more
quickly. Then it struck me: they're frames from a BLIPVERT!
(<http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Blipvert>)

Perhaps it was never intended to be seen as a series of static images. Imagine
all these slides compressed into a few seconds of high-impact, subliminal
advertising - to a select group of hapless executives...

------
sjs
Am I missing something?

~~~
jorgem
I don't get it either. And I was alive then.

------
zephjc
I think "online" in this case means on a computer, not necessarily networked

~~~
nitrogen
ARPANET had already existed for several years. The concept of networking
predates 1975 by quite a bit. Though the definition of the word "online" may
have evolved over time, it is entirely plausible that its use in this context
is consistent with today's meaning.

~~~
pvg
It isn't and it isn't.

------
dhughes
Those "You will" AT&T commercials with Tom Selleck always amaze me or the
Quest one where the motel in the desert has every movie ever made, Tek War is
pretty good too.

------
gojomo
It's about as coherent as IBM's TV commercials today.

------
proee
Data Base

------
maeon3
Why do I feel like I just got rick rolled by some trolls back from 1975?

